# OT - Pancake day!!



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 8, 2005)

Just want to know if you all will be havingpancakes tonight for Pancake Day. Do people in America and Canada evencelebrate it? Pancake day is my favourite day as I love them so muchand they are so much fun to make! I am going shopping now to see whatgoodies I can put in them. I have my lemon and sugar ready though!

I remember when I was younger and my Mum tossed one right up to the cealing, it burnt on and got stuck LOL!

Just want to say to you all.Have a "flippin" good pancake day!!







Vickie


----------



## Delphinum (Feb 8, 2005)

Ooh I forgot!! Oh maybe I won't makesteak afterall! Dan can have pancakes and be happy withit! 

Happy Shrove Tuesday!! 

Ang xx


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 8, 2005)

Never heard of it, but I may have to just go outand get some pancake mix. Thanks for bringing it to ourattention, Vickie! Sounds like a lot of fun!





-Carolyn


----------



## mambo101 (Feb 8, 2005)

Never heard of it either, but it does sound like a good idea. Maybe I'll go to Denny's for lunch today and have some pancakes!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 8, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> -Carolyn


LOL Carolyn that picture looks just like what Alyssa is like withpancakes! I'm going to give Caitlyn a small one without sugar and seewhat she thinks!

Vickie


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 8, 2005)

How old is Caitlyn?
We used to have a crepes day in Russia, but its at beginning of spring I think.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 8, 2005)

AnnaS Caitlyn is nearly 9 months old now.

--------------------------------------------------

As seen as some people don't know what pancake day is i've put a linkon so you can have a look what us UKers do on Shrove Tuesday 

http://homepages.tesco.net/~derek.berger/holidays/pancakeday.html

Vickie


----------



## bunsforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

Here in CT we just pig out on everything and anything =) 

We call it... Mardi Gras!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 8, 2005)

I assume this has something to do withLent? Today is FAT TUESDAY here.... we eat well becausetomorrow we fast (or some do, depending upon religious orientation)

Since it's a meat day, I got ahead and feed my family meat today andthen tomorrow we will have something without meat and every fridayuntil Easter the same (although it's not a fasting day on the Fridayscept Good Friday).... 

Children do not have to fast, and I have low blood sugar and can't fastsince I ended up in the hospital 2 years ago on Good Friday.

We do eat smaller than normal and no meat on those days.... so we usually have pancakes for dinner at some point......


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 8, 2005)

Sounds like a tradition I can deal with! I evenhave blueberries in the freezer. I LOVE blueberry pancakes. And I'm amaple syrup snob, has to be the real stuff for this chick.


----------



## Brandy (Feb 8, 2005)

THANK you!!!!!!

I took out chicken and i was going to make boneless skinless chickenwith rice for supper but I am nauseated just thinking about eatingit,,,,and now I will have pancakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the boys and Craig can eat chicken and rice and drool while mom is eating pancakes,,,lol



by the way whats the sugar for? Im plain jane and I use pancake mix with maple syrup,,thats it,,lol


----------



## Delphinum (Feb 8, 2005)

Well we've just finished ours... Scotch pancakeshave sugar in them so that's how I make them. Flour, egg,milk and sugar, lump it together til it looks like batter.

We had strawberries, maple syrup, lemon juice, sugar and butter to puton ours. I like just plain butter the best! Mmmmm! They wereso good! Wish I could eat more now! LOL

Ang xx


----------



## Lissa (Feb 8, 2005)

Crazy English people. LOL  J/K


----------



## Delphinum (Feb 8, 2005)

I ain't English!


----------



## Lissa (Feb 8, 2005)

Okay...crazy uk people.


----------



## Delphinum (Feb 8, 2005)

That's better!


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 8, 2005)

Yes we do here in Canada, probably not as much aswhen I remember as a kid! my mother was really big on it, I should callher tonight and ask if moms having pancakes tonight. THANKSFOR THE REMINDERand my background is Irish, grandparentsoff the boat did pancake day also, o.k. guess I am in the same boat

*HAPPYPANCAKEDAY*


----------



## Brandy (Feb 8, 2005)

so is it a canadian tradition also???


----------



## Lissa (Feb 8, 2005)

What next? Tuna Helper Day?


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 8, 2005)

Hmmmm....since I now live in Canada and married into a Canadian family, better hold up with these traditions.

My hon was going to go out for wings with the guys, but I'll bet oncehe hears it's pancake night, he's going to stay home.


----------



## Delphinum (Feb 8, 2005)

LOL the way to a man's heart is through his stomach eh?!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 8, 2005)

Thought this was pretty fitting with PancakeDay.... for some reason it was posted on a Hair (no, not 'Hare') ForumI visit often..... (dont ask me why!)








I'm not sure why this bunny has a pancake on it's head, but it must be for a very, very good reason!!!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 8, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote:*


> Thought this was pretty fitting with Pancake Day.... forsome reason it was posted on a Hair (no, not 'Hare') Forum I visitoften..... (dont ask me why!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL that is funny!

Just had my pancakes and very nce they were to. The reasonwhyI put the sugar on top is becuase I did't put it in themixture.

Pancakes get the thumbs up from little Caitlyn too! Shes wining at the moment for more

Vickie


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote:*


> Hmmmm....since I now live in Canada and married into aCanadian family, better hold up with these traditions.
> 
> My hon was going to go out for wings with the guys, but I'll bet oncehe hears it's pancake night, he's going to stay home.


mmmm....I kinda like the wing ideabut I should hold to thetrandition. As you know Canada is so multicultral that itwould be nice to hear what other food traditions are outthere? Personally I love Indian Food, there is some sort ofenergy power in all the amazing spices that purk up any boringvegetable


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 8, 2005)

Sandhills, thats amazing! my mouth gapped openwhile scrolling down, stopped, scrolled back up to make sure I wasseeing right? hey... just got my new granny glasses


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Delphinum wrote:*


> LOL the way to a man's heart is through his stomacheh?


Forget about the man eh?I apologize to all ourmale friends,your different


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 8, 2005)

*blueyes65 wrote:*


> *Delphinum wrote: *
> 
> 
> > LOL the wayto a man's heart is through his stomach eh?
> ...


Ryan starts his diet tomorrow for lent. I've bought him lots of yummysalads which he will eat for 40 days. His lunch will be lettuce,tomatos and cucumber, with Tuna. I will throw in a banana and a low fatyoughurt in to as I'm kind!!

Vickie


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 8, 2005)

*DaisyNBuster wrote:*


> *blueyes65 wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *Delphinum wrote: *
> ...


Vickie, does Ryan's persona change when its lenttime? I know my hubby doesn't follow lent and without the bigman meal I see the 'Sybal personalities' come out when I change hisdietSome follow lent more seriously then others, over the years orgenerations my family has done just that. As a kid wefollowed lent, and think my parents became lazy so I really never gotto understand and follow lentI apologize was not trying to make funof lent, just my hubby


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 8, 2005)

LOL we have never really followed lent beforeblueyes. Ryan was only saying today that he needs to lose a few pounds(well 3 stone if I'm exact - just don't tell him I said ) and he wasgoing to go on a diet. So I said to him why not give it up fatty foodsand takeaways for lent and then you can lose weight at the same time.So he said he would just live on salads and jacket potatoes until lentis over and see if he can shift it. I am betting by Monday he is backto kebabs and curries. He just hasn't got the willpower to do it!

Vickie


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 8, 2005)

Lent? I give up my New Years Resolutions for Lent. The only way to go. 

Dave is now not going out for wings tonight. He called and told me hedidn't feel like it, but I think it's the pancakes. He sounded ratherexcited about it actually. 

And Blueyes, do you know of any good Indian recipes? I too love Indianfood and miss my favorite Indian restaurant very, very much. I want totake a cooking class actually, because I'd have no idea where to start.


----------



## ariel (Feb 8, 2005)

Was shrove Tuesday here yesterday and was yummie day LOL

I love pancakes with a little lemon on them with a very very light sprinkling of sugar 

Or sometimes I cook pancake and make up a savoury tomatoey type mince and pour that over the pancakes yum yum......

All this pancake talk and I just had breakfast! Maybe I should of had pancakes again instead of cereal LOL

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 8, 2005)

*DaisyNBuster wrote:*


> LOL we have never really followed lent before blueyes. Ryanwas only saying today that he needs to lose a few pounds (well 3 stoneif I'm exact - just don't tell him I said ) and he was going to go ona diet. So I said to him why not give it up fatty foods and takeawaysfor lent and then you can lose weight at the same time. So he said hewould just live on salads and jacket potatoes until lent is over andsee if he can shift it. I am betting by Monday he is back to kebabs andcurries. He just hasn't got the willpower to do it!
> 
> Vickie


Whew, I was sweating there for a while, hubby there wason the should diet because he had to have a double hernia operation,heheh....anyway he lost too much weight and kept it off, I can feed himanything and still he remains a stick. I wish he was chunky likebefore, so we reversed our body structure, now its my turn to lets saythe big bad D wordThanks for verifying this for me, was worried I hadupset you.


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 8, 2005)

*ariel wrote: *


> Was shrove Tuesday here yesterday and was yummie day LOL
> 
> I love pancakes with a little lemon on them with a very very light sprinkling of sugar
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, your in a totally differenttime zone! Sounds like you are fullI usually have 3 boxes of pancakemix in the cupboard, and now have to make the darn things by scratch!thats o.k. will take out some food colouring to make mehappy...thinking green pancakes?


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 8, 2005)

*blueyes65 wrote:*


> *DaisyNBuster wrote: *
> 
> 
> > LOL wehave never really followed lent before blueyes. Ryan was only sayingtoday that he needs to lose a few pounds (well 3 stone if I'm exact -just don't tell him I said ) and he was going to go on a diet. So Isaid to him why not give it up fatty foods and takeaways for lent andthen you can lose weight at the same time. So he said he would justlive on salads and jacket potatoes until lent is over and see if he canshift it. I am betting by Monday he is back to kebabs and curries. Hejust hasn't got the willpower to do it!
> ...


Not at all Blueyes, it takes a lot to upset me . I also like my Ryanchunky, but its what he wants to do, so I'll stand by his decisions.

Vickie


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 8, 2005)

OH MY Ariel, my mouth is savouring, the lips are smackingYou must tell us how to make this


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 8, 2005)

I think that a good idea. PANCAKEDAY I never heard of such a thing but I'll tell you its agreat idea. I love pancakesuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm.



Peter


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 8, 2005)

*ariel wrote: *


> Was shrove Tuesday here yesterday and was yummie day LOL
> 
> I love pancakes with a little lemon on them with a very very light sprinkling of sugar
> 
> ...



Aren't you almost a day in front of us Ariel? In UK it is almost 10o'clock at night. I like it when it is New Years Eve. I watch yourcountry celebrate it when it is about 11am here.

-------------------------------------------

LOL Blueyes green pancakes? Sounds different. I just phoned my sisterand she put Strawberry Laces (the chewy sweety things)on herPankcakes.

Vickir


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 8, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote:*


> Thought this was pretty fitting with Pancake Day.... forsome reason it was posted on a Hair (no, not 'Hare') Forum I visitoften..... (dont ask me why!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm sure hes saying "I smell a pancake some where, where could that pancake be" hahahaha


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 8, 2005)

LOL Peter. Good to have you back, we all missed ya check out the post! I'll bump if it hasnt been already

Vickie


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote: *


> Lent? I give up my New Years Resolutions for Lent. The only way to go.
> 
> Dave is now not going out for wings tonight. He called and told me hedidn't feel like it, but I think it's the pancakes. He sounded ratherexcited about it actually.
> 
> And Blueyes, do you know of any good Indian recipes? I too love Indianfood and miss my favorite Indian restaurant very, very much. I want totake a cooking class actually, because I'd have no idea where to start.


Stephanie, I love Indian food, my Indian friends are really badat cooking Indian food, I even have my local pizza guy who is PUNJABIndian giving me the real stuffsearch google and there aresomany good places to find Indian recepies of yourchoice....I LOVE Tandori Chicken and Pocata.


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 8, 2005)

*dr_peter_kraz wrote:*


> I think that a good idea. PANCAKE DAY Inever heard of such a thing but I'll tell you its a greatidea. I love pancakesuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> Peter


HEY PETER, Think some gals were looking for from here


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 8, 2005)

I just love Indian food too! Hmmmmm I loveChicken Bhuna with pilau rice and a Nan bread! I also like chinese too.In fact I just love food too much


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 8, 2005)

*DaisyNBuster wrote:*


> *ariel wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Wasshrove Tuesday here yesterday and was yummie day LOL
> ...


hehe...its a irish thingy, but should save it for St. PATS


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 8, 2005)

*DaisyNBuster wrote:*


> I just love Indian food too! Hmmmmm I love Chicken Bhunawith pilau rice and a Nan bread! I also like chinese too. In fact Ijust love food too much


Well if you have any good indianrecepies just send them my way! love love! yum, o.k. will have to talkto the girlfriend now, she better fess up and give me something tosharejust I will have to spice it up a little, cause this one is areal bad cook, wait till I show her this post


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 8, 2005)

*blueyes65 wrote:*


> *DaisyNBuster wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I justlove Indian food too! Hmmmmm I love Chicken Bhuna with pilau rice and aNan bread! I also like chinese too. In fact I just love food too much
> ...


Mine are usually the takeaway curries I'm a cheater

Vickie


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Can I count pizza as a pancake?

It's flat


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 8, 2005)

LOL Elf. 

I'm making our pancakes as we speak...err...type. 

I cannot wait for them! It's been a while since I've had pancakes, and I just love blueberries. MMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 8, 2005)

O.K. here I goMeasuring _MY BREW_


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 8, 2005)

Alissa not sure if she should try moms cooking again


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 8, 2005)

My son is GROUNDED after this one, had to edit this for the younger ones here:shock:


----------



## *nepo* (Feb 8, 2005)

I've never heard of iteither. But I agree making pancakes is fun, but I don't like to eatthem lol. So I don't think I'll be making pancakes .


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 8, 2005)

The End


----------



## lyndsy (Feb 8, 2005)

LOVE PANCAKE DAY! We celebrate EVERY year! Favorite things to eat!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 8, 2005)

*blueyes65 wrote: *


> Vickie, does Ryan's persona change when its lent time? Iknow my hubby doesn't follow lent and without the big man meal I seethe 'Sybal personalities' come out when I change his dietSome followlent more seriously then others, over the years or generations myfamily has done just that. As a kid we followed lent, andthink my parents became lazy so I really never got to understand andfollow lentI apologize was not trying to make fun of lent, just myhubby


blueyes, lent is supposed to be a time we sacrifice to experience andreflect on the suffering of Jesus prior to his death and resurrection.

The Catholic rules for lent have changed over the years. Now it is like this:

Ash Wed: Fast, no meat 

Fridays through Easter: No meat

Good Friday: Fast and no meat

Fasting is considered: 1 small meal and 2 small snacks toreplace two other meals and no snacking in between. Drinksare not considered in the fast..... you can have all the water, milk,soda, etc.

Meat is any warm blooded animal. You can have eggs and fish.

Children under 14 and those who have medical reasons (diabetes,illness, etc) are not required to fast but it is suggested they try tonot eat meat on those days.

Many people also give up something they really like during lent toagain, experience suffering. My grandfather inlaw was a candyfreak! he always gave up chocolate during lent and on Easter I got hima huge Chocolate bunny. I miss him


----------



## ariel (Feb 9, 2005)

blueyes65 wrote:


> OH MY Ariel, my mouth is savouring, the lips are smacking You must tell us how to make this



Is easy, brown up some mince with a little herbs whilst browning ( Ialways add my herbs etc when browning so the flavour goes rightthrough) Just a pinch or two,

get yourself some bolognaise sauce add to mince and let it simmer for about 10 minutes,
make your pancackes , stack them up as high as you like and spoon themince mixture over the top (YUMMIE) , I sometimes put a little shreddedcheese on top the mince as well 

Editing to tell you great pictures of you all by the way  You look like you all having fun


----------



## ariel (Feb 9, 2005)

DaisyNBuster wrote:


> Aren't you almost a day in front of us Ariel? In UK it is almost 10o'clock at night. I like it when it is New Years Eve. I watch yourcountry celebrate it when it is about 11am here.



Yup we are!
I have a friend who lives in Cheshire and it's funny on New Years Daywhen I am suffering with a hang over he calls up and screams Happy NewYear down the phone LOL

Us lot down here like to party in a big way LOL

Although I must say a lot of people here were dissapointed with the New Years Eve thing this year just past, 
stupid Disco ball from the Harbour Bridge and what they did to our National Anthem had a lot of Aussies VERY cranky.

But hey we still all drank and ate too much and had fun 

BBQ at our house every New Years Eve I Luuuurv it!


----------



## Delphinum (Feb 9, 2005)

So jealous!!! This is where I want to live...






Palm Beach... or Summer Bay as they call it on Channel 7! 

Ang xx


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Delphinum wrote: *


> So jealous!!! This is where I want to live...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a dream! I could run away to this


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 9, 2005)

Thankyou Bo Bunny for explaining to me. And sorry to hear about your grandfather


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 9, 2005)

*blueyes65 wrote:*


> Thankyou Bo Bunny for explaining to me. And sorryto hear about your grandfather


No problem  I had to take classes and learned a whole lot when I became catholic.

It was my grandfather inlaw, but thanks. He was very old and lived a long and happy life


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 10, 2005)

*blueyes65 wrote:*


> The End


Very funny I fully enjoyed all thepictures


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 10, 2005)

*dr_peter_kraz wrote:*


> *blueyes65 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > TheEnd
> ...


HeyPeter, have you seen therecent(where isPeterpost), some girls are looking for youandglade to hear you enjoyed:dude:


----------

